# Fish tape for locating manifolds



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a sounder but don't always have access to a line tracer. I want to carry a fish tape to help locate manifolds. I think around 50-75' would do the trick and would have to be small enough for 1/2 copper tubing. Would steel or nylon be a better choice?

The head on this one looks pretty good:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CFMQ8wIwAQ#

So does this one:

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...tapes&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Any thoughts?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

save your money. buy a 100' roll of 1/4" od pex. works perfect and can be used for icemakers if you kink a section or somthing. I actually carry a few fish tapes on the truck and I still use the pex.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've used 1/4" and 3/8" pex to do it and it works well. 






Paul


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

I heard nylon is much easier to get through 1/2" 90s


----------

